# MK-677 source and complement



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello to you all.

First, i'm getting MK-677 from receptorchem.co.uk, does anyone ordered from them? Are they legit? At least they say that test all of the products and there is also an audio from a professor called Mario Thevis telling that the tested product is legit.

Other thing is, is there any other oral compound that i can take to increase IGF-1 even more? Huperzine A?

Thanks a lot and please excuse me my ignorance.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest no oral compound will raise IGF-1 levels to a degree that will see gains, MK-677 does have an influence on GH thus in turn will release IGF-1 in the liver but the amount will not be substantial


----------



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

Yes i know that it's not even close to what GH injections do but i've seen some blood tests of people taking it and IGF-1 was reasonably increased.

I'd like to take it but it's not even for bodybuilding purposes because i know that it wont make a big difference, but rather to keep a more youthful look, better skin and hair, strong bones, and for general good health.

My problem is where to get a legit source from UE.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think you will be disappointed to be honest but its your dime


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

VAddict said:


> Hello to you all.
> 
> First, i'm getting MK-677 from receptorchem.co.uk, does anyone ordered from them? Are they legit? At least they say that test all of the products and there is also an audio from a professor called Mario Thevis telling that the tested product is legit.
> 
> ...


 I use receptor chem and have been happy so far...

used rad and mk from them...low dose of rad140 10mg a day and standard dose of mk 677...

Results wise,slow steady and nothing dramatic...Noticeable strength gains,some fat loss,better recovery ...

Some people like them,some don't...People read up on them and expect the earth...

Nucleus Reaserch also have a good rep and I'll be trying these next..


----------

